# Rumor sobre GRANDE MARLASKA...



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Oct 2019)

Fuentes maricónidas me dicen que el fascista que oprime a los catalanes y manda a las fuerzas borbónicas represoras contra manifestantes pacíficos se ve obligado a usar pañal como consecuencia de un ojete excesivamente trabajado y una próstata demasiado aporreada...

No sé qué tendrá de infundio malintencionado, pero sí que es cierto que se ha estropeado muy rápidamente. AynRandiano ya avisó: Razones MÉDICAS por las cuales el SEXO ANAL es una mala idea +












¿Saben algo al respecto los conforeros burbujarras? ¿Alguno se lo ha zumbado? ¿O coincidido con él y notado el pestazo a meados y cacaceite? _Animo iocandi_.

Apenas he encontrado alguna afoto suya de cuerpo entero, pero creo que aquí sí se le nota el dodotis en la entrepierna:
_




_


----------



## Focus in (27 Oct 2019)

*el fascista que oprime a los catalanes y manda a las fuerzas borbónicas represoras contra manifestantes pacíficos *

Si yo fuera presidente ibas a saber tu que es el fascismo , sepa-rata llorón....


----------



## rejon (27 Oct 2019)

Joderrrrrrr las gilipolleces que hay que leer........


----------



## Alexander III (27 Oct 2019)

Y que se hace selfies con Barcelona en llamas de fondo













A saber lo que llevará en la mochila


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2019)

Alexander III dijo:


> Y que se hace selfies con Barcelona en llamas de fondo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 176551
> 
> ...



¿Los pañales de repuesto?


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Oct 2019)

Cuando digo que el votante de derecha es subnormal, es que es subnormal. Con la de cosas que hay para exigir la dimision de este saco de mierda y para hundir su imagen, con HECHOS, desde los chivatazos a terroristas, a la prevaricacion, ala participacion en el golpe de estado, no ya por omision, sino por colaboracionismo, por las injerencias en los tribunales para rebajar la pena a golpistas y mil cosas mas...

Y tiene que venir un puto paguitero estafador anormal con insultitos subnromales de patio de colegio, que lo unico que consigue asi es reforzar a sus partidarios

Subnormal del noroeste y del carbon tenia que ser


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Oct 2019)

Luego lloriqueamos y maldecimos a Calopez cuando a requerimiento de la UDT facilita Ips.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2019)

Chad dijo:


> Cuando digo que el votante de derecha es subnormal, es que es subnormal. Con la de cosas que hay para exigir la dimision de este saco de mierda y para hundir su imagen, con HECHOS, desde los chivatazos a terroristas, a la prevaricacion, ala participacion en el golpe de estado, no ya por omision, sino por colaboracionismo, por las injerencias en los tribunales para rebajar la pena a golpistas y mil cosas mas...
> 
> Y tiene que venir un puto paguitero estafador anormal con insultitos subnromales de patio de colegio, que lo unico que consigue asi es reforzar a sus partidarios
> 
> Subnormal del noroeste y del carbon tenia que ser



Habló el del nombre de Negrizal marrónido que no sabe sino vomitar insultos.

Pregunto por un rumor, si no te gusta ve a comer el Tena Lady de Carmen Calbo.

"¿chivatazos a terroristas, a la prevaricacion, ala participacion en el golpe de estado, no ya por omision, sino por colaboracionismo, por las injerencias en los tribunales para rebajar la pena a golpistas y mil cosas mas?"

Igual te crees que le eso le importa a una mierda a los que votaron al partido de los GAL, del Faisán y de los EREs conscientemente... y volverán a hacerlo.

Asi que ve a defecar a otra parte, mangarrán.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Oct 2019)

No, no le importan los chivatazos a terrroristas, el que sea un golpista, un ladron y un criminal. Lo que les importan son tus cagarros de mierda de hilo de subnormal con edad mental de 8 años


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2019)

Chad dijo:


> No, no le importan los chivatazos a terrroristas, el que sea un golpista, un ladron y un criminal. Lo que les importan son tus cagarros de mierda de hilo de subnormal con edad mental de 8 años



Pues ya son 6 años de ventaja los que te llevo, tarado.

Como empieza a queda claro que percutiste a Marlaska o te percutió, ¿puedes dar información de primera mano, o nalga?


----------



## Hermericus (28 Oct 2019)

A tenor de lo que he visto a Marlaska por la tele, lo que está claro es que es maricón pasivo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Oct 2019)

Buenos ripios los de Ludovico.


----------



## TedKord (29 Oct 2019)

He de reconocer que me he reído pero, sinceramente, y perdón por el juego de palabras, es una mierda de rumor.
He conocido personajes extremadamente pasivas y ni con esas me comentaban que tuviesen problemas tan fuertes de retenciones. Que podría ser pero para eso Marlaska debería haber llevado una vida salvaje de sexo desenfrenado, de esas de ir de cruising/saunas/bares cada día durante años y follar con tropecientos. Y dudo que un tipo que ha llevado una larga carrera judicial, amenazado por ETA y liado hasta el culo (perdón de nuevo) de trabajo haya tenido tiempo para someterse a semejante castigo.
Marlaska es lo peorcito como Ministro del Interior, se desacredita solo. No creo que haga falta inventarse chorradas de esas para echarlo por los suelos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Oct 2019)

TedKord dijo:


> He de reconocer que me he reído pero, sinceramente, y perdón por el juego de palabras, es una mierda de rumor.
> He conocido personajes extremadamente pasivas y ni con esas me comentaban que tuviesen problemas tan fuertes de retenciones. Que podría ser pero para eso Marlaska debería haber llevado una vida salvaje de sexo desenfrenado, de esas de ir de cruising/saunas/bares cada día durante años y follar con tropecientos. Y dudo que un tipo que ha llevado una larga carrera judicial, amenazado por ETA y liado hasta el culo (perdón de nuevo) de trabajo haya tenido tiempo para someterse a semejante castigo.
> Marlaska es lo peorcito como Ministro del Interior, se desacredita solo. No creo que haga falta inventarse chorradas de esas para echarlo por los suelos.



Yo reproduzco lo que me cuentan, que tiene guasa y lo peor de todo es que es plausible, no es un invent mío.

Y por cierto que en este santo país llama más lo escabroso. Que el CorruPSOE robe lo que no está escrito, hunda el pais o pase de asesinar etarras a dar chivatazos a ETA ya ves que da igual a sus millones de votantes.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Oct 2019)

El rumor es cierto no por Marlaska en particular sino por maricones en general

Si la homosexualidad es natural, ¿por qué tienen los gais el ano floj…

_El sexo anal duele, por eso los homosexuales son los consumidores casi exclusivos de los malditos *Poppers*, que (entre otros muchos efectos perniciosísimos) son *relajantes de la musculatura anal*.

Como el esfínter es un músculo, si es forzado con frecuencia, pierde elasticidad. Se llama* incontenencia fecal*, o tener el *ano flojo*._


----------



## Meerkat (29 Oct 2019)

De pañales nada, se rumorea que es activo.

Que le encanta dar por culo a los separatas....


----------



## misho (29 Oct 2019)

no llega a los 60.es lo que tiene usar el culo para otra cosa que para sentarse ,cagar y tirarse pedos.


----------



## kyohan (29 Oct 2019)

Haciendo una búsqueda aparecen los siguientes calificativos que no deberían ser usados contra esta persona,

Tragasables, soplanucas, muerdealmohadas, zamparrifles, locaza, cagasemen, bandera japonesa, palomo cojo, marinerito, espalda mojada, peli-culero, chueco, mariconchi, alegre, zerolo,

Quizá alguien conozca alguna más. No se deberían usar.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Oct 2019)

no lo creo, lo que si creo es que tenga el SIDA.


----------



## tocafa (29 Oct 2019)

Ya de por si los homosexuales tienen una esperanza de vida de 20 años menos. Os ánimo si que busqueis el hilo donde comento este hecho. 
No sólo enfermedades como, SIDA, hepatitis, enfermedades de transmisión sexual, infecciones de orina, gastroenteritis Crónica, infecciones fecales, fallos renales,... Sino también fallos físicos como incontinencia anal, fallo de esfínter que provoca que tengan que llevar pañales o protección,... 
Además generalmente los homosexuales toman más drogas y no sólo hablo de Poppers sino drogas de todo tipo. 
Por eso este individuo esta tan demacrado. Tened en cuenta que el ano no está hecho para el sexo y tragarse la lefa de otros crea tambien problemas de todo tipo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Oct 2019)

Cuentan las malas lenguas que le gustaba tomar en vez de dar, y que lo hacía más de la cuenta.
Pero vaya usted a saber, oyga.


----------



## Peritta (29 Oct 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Luego lloriqueamos y maldecimos a Calopez cuando a requerimiento de la UDT facilita Ips.



Es que hay por aquí mucho chivato... y mucho juez infantil que no sólo admite a trámite gilipolleces sin recorrido alguno, sino que las cuela por delante de otros casos más graves, mas importantes o más complicados y que dormirán el sueño de los justos en su juzgado.

Las cosas de palacio van despacio dice el hijoeputa de la administración.




Ludovicus dijo:


> Mi pregunta es algo verde:
> ¿sabéis si Grande-Marlaska
> glúteos depilados rasca
> y muchas almohadas muerde?



Ándese con ojo don Ludovico que alguien pagó 70.000 euros por un soneto, éste en concreto:

Cuentan que en España un rey de apetitos inconstantes y cuyo capricho era ley, enviaba a sus amantes a ser de un convento grey.
Hoy los tiempos han cambiado y el amado timonel, en cuanto las ha dejado no van a un convento cruel sino a un escaño elevado.
La diputada Montero expareja del 'Coleta' ya no está en el candelero, por una inquieta bragueta va con Tania al gallinero.

Pero no es que nadie pagara para que lo escribieran sino que alguien pagó por haberlo escrito.

Total que la cuarteta ésa de 20.000 lerépes no baja.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

Peritta dijo:


> Ándese con ojo don Ludovico



¿Por hacer una pregunta?


----------



## Peritta (29 Oct 2019)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Por hacer una pregunta?



El otro día me dijo un guardia:

-Sople usté aquí.
-Pfffff.
-Bueno, pues le voy a multar por tener una rueda gastada y dé usté gracias a que no le multo por la otra.
Pues muchas gracias dije yo.
-Son 200€ pero tenemos un descuento por pronto-pago y se le queda la cosa en 100 si paga antes de 20 días. 
Pues a ver si para la próxima me toca la Semana Fantástica o algún vale-descuento del 3x2. 
Bueno, ésto no lo dije pero con ganas me quedé y ahora se lo escribo a usté.

Sí, si ya sé que frase hecha es que, "_quien pregunta no ofende_" y que "no hay palabras mal dichas sino mal interpretadas", pero éso era antaño, cuando hablábamos en español-franquista, al pan le llamábamos pan, al vino, pues éso mismo: vino, y no usábamos tantos eufemismos ni tantas palabras con el significado cambiante de un día para otro. Total que en este Estado policial le van a multar igual. 

Bueno, yo prefiero decir administracion. Administración policial.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## tocafa (29 Oct 2019)

Solo damos nuestra opinión. 
En medios progres se insulta a los católicos continuamente y no hay consecuencias. 
Aquí solo se dan opiniones personales muchas de ellas basadas en estudios rigurosos, aunque censurados por el NWO.
Es libertad de expresión en mi opinión. Que cada uno sea lo que le de la gana pero no se pueden censurar ideas personales ni opiniones sobre articulos. 
Yo no insulto a los homosexuales. Ellos si insultan a los católicos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 Oct 2019)

su celula favorita


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Oct 2019)

tocafa dijo:


> Ya de por si los homosexuales tienen una esperanza de vida de 20 años menos. Os ánimo si que busqueis el hilo donde comento este hecho.
> No sólo enfermedades como, SIDA, hepatitis, enfermedades de transmisión sexual, infecciones de orina, gastroenteritis Crónica, infecciones fecales, fallos renales,... Sino también fallos físicos como incontinencia anal, fallo de esfínter que provoca que tengan que llevar pañales o protección,...
> *Además generalmente los homosexuales toman más drogas y no sólo hablo de Poppers sino drogas de todo tipo.*
> Por eso este individuo esta tan demacrado. Tened en cuenta que el ano no está hecho para el sexo y *tragarse la lefa de otros crea tambien problemas de todo tipo.
> *



*


Provoca principalmente el Sindrome de inmunodeficiencia adquirida, la destruccion del sistema inmunitario, el SIDA.*


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Oct 2019)

Los maricones de Wikipedia han quitado hace poco esta introduccion del articulo de Bugchasing basandose en una norma de la "enciclopedia" que se sacaron de la polla (es decir, ninguna, simple censura).

Bugchasing - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_El bugchasing (en español: persecución del bicho) es una *subcultura gay* que consiste en buscar tener relaciones sexuales con individuos infectados por el VIH con la intención de contraer el virus. _

Historial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

'Bugchasing': la peligrosa moda de contraer VIH intencionadamente buscando el subidón de adrenalina
_
*BareSpain* es un portal que organiza *quedadas y orgías* exclusivamente con miembros de la web, que sólo mantienen sexo sin protección bajo su responsabilidad. Aquí el preservativo brilla por su ausencia. Eso sí, los organizadores ya avisan sobre los riesgos a los que se someten los participantes. Por otro lado, son estrictos a la hora de aceptar nuevos integrantes. Los hombres que deseen asociarse deben tener "entre 25 a 45/50 años,* cuerpos cuidados, musculosos, deportistas, masculinos*", y ser "*formales, discretos, morbosos, cerdos y con pocos prejuicios*". En su web dicen recibir entre 50 y 70 solicitudes al día, pero sólo unos pocos son admitidos.
Twitter tampoco se queda en el camino. El bugchasing queda disfrazado por el hashtag*#neg4poz ¿Su significado? "Negativo en busca de positivo"*. Un topic que aparece casi diariamente por diferentes usuarios.

Uno de los foros de contactos más activo en España es Pasion, donde se anuncian tanto profesionales del sexo como individuos que buscan pareja. Llama la atención un mensaje que escribe un chico de 22 años:* "Busco jóvenes seropositivos con carga viral detectable para ser infectado por la enfermedad"*. Se define como una persona sexualmente activa y "cañera".
Otro de 20 años realiza el mismo reclamo, pero éste expone claramente el motivo que le lleva a tomar esa decisión: *"Quiero disfrutar sin preocuparme más"*.

Parece increíble, pero puedo asegurar que en Madrid hay más de una sauna gay con una pequeña 'sección' donde aparece la palabra AIDS o POZ [VIH positivo]. Muchos *quedan vía foros *o se identifican con alguna prenda o pulsera. 

Mi giftgiver, en este caso, debe ser una persona normal. No tiene que ser nadie especial, ni mejor ni peor, sólo aquella persona que esté dispuesta a pasar su enfermedad a otro, pero siendo un elemento consentido. 

Ahora mismo eres bugchaser, pero en el momento de contagiarte pasarás a ser portador seropositivo. ¿Cómo planteas tu vida desde ese momento en adelante?Soy un chico sano, hago deporte, salgo con mis amigos, estudio. Mi única diferencia es que tendré que añadir una pastilla al día el resto de mi vida. Quizá tenga una época en la que decida pasar el virus a otros bugchasers como yo. Al ser una práctica destinada al público adolescente y joven, encontrar giftgivers de mi edad es complicado, y así se amplía el abanico. _

No solo son enfermos mentales sino que ademas deben ser considerados delincuentes.

_Muchas personas creen que en España el bugchasing no existe, que es de descerebrados o de gente que no ha recibido una educación sexual correcta. ¿Qué les dirías a esas personas?Pues a esas personas les diría que la mayoría de bugchasers (o al menos los que conozco) somos personas muy cuerdas, de un nivel social medio o medio/alto, con estudios, con inquietudes sociales y culturales. Somos personas que conocemos perfectamente dónde nos metemos al querer este tipo de prácticas. No debemos confundir educación sexual con preferencias y gustos sexuales. Si siguiéramos esa teoría, todos los seguidores del BDSM, de actos como Scat, Pissing o Fisting tendrían una mala educación. _

Pues muchas gracias por aclararnos que la educacion sexual moderna no sirve para nada

_Algún día quiero formar una familia e inculcar unos valores sanos y una buena educación sexual.       _


----------



## Le Truhan (29 Oct 2019)

Lo objetivo es que Grande Marlaska está muy envejecido para su edad.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Oct 2019)

Os voy a contar un detalle del pasado de grande marlaska. Cuando en 1988 rafi escobedo parecio ahorcado en su celda del penal del dueso, al hacerle luego la autopsia el forense determino una gran cantidad de cianuro en su organismo, y que cuando se colgo de la sabana ya estaba muerto. E ntonces se iniciaron diligencias para determinar quien estaba detras del asesinato de escobedo y el juez de santoña las cerro rapidamente sin meterse en profundidades, no fuera a ser que apareciera implicado algun pez gordo. ¿sabeis quien era el juez de santoña en ese momento?, pue si, fernando grande marlaska, no creo que sea una casualidad.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

Peritta dijo:


> El otro día me dijo un guardia:
> 
> -Sople usté aquí.
> -Pfffff.
> ...



Me ha convencido usted. Hay que dejarse de equívocos y adoptar una postura claramente favorable a las instituciones democráticas que nos hemos dado.

Como soy algo cagueta
voy a cambiarme de bando
igual que Albert el Veleta.
¿Que están los progres al mando?,
pues me pongo su chaqueta:

¡Putos fachas, es un bulo
que le guste a don Fernando
que le estén todo el día dando
mocetones por el culo!


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

Es un trolero perverso
quien propale que de Grande
Marlaska el ano se expande
cual si fuera el Universo.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

Mucho facha resentido
de mente calenturienta
sucias calumnias le inventa
al ministro con marido.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

¡Putos fachas, nunca ha sido
el ministro de Interior
por el ojal inferior
y trasero percutido!


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

¿Por qué queréis, fementidos,
en don Fernando hacer blanco?
¿Os jode que salió Franco
del Valle de los Caídos?


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

Hay muchísimo gay facha
que se encastilla en su armario,
donde en el antifonario
grandes dildos se remacha.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

Es mentira -y nada manca-
eso de que don Fernando
pierde la cabeza cuando
divisa una buena tranca.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

Lo que irrita a los gays fachas
que el armario no han dejado
es que Grande está casado 
con un hombretón muy cachas.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Oct 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Fuentes maricónidas me dicen que el fascista que oprime a los catalanes y manda a las fuerzas borbónicas represoras contra manifestantes pacíficos se ve obligado a usar pañal como consecuencia de un ojete excesivamente trabajado y una próstata demasiado aporreada...
> 
> No sé qué tendrá de infundio malintencionado, pero sí que es cierto que se ha estropeado muy rápidamente. AynRandiano ya avisó: Razones MÉDICAS por las cuales el SEXO ANAL es una mala idea +
> 
> ...





Luego cuando vienen las denuncias por delitos del odio y calumnias, nos ponemos a llorar.

Encima el muy imprudente y subnormal, suicida, aspirante al Premio Darwin, escoje como "víctima" de sus injurias, insultos homófobos y calumnias "anónimas", nada más ni nada menos que al Ministro del Interior, y no a un homosexual de poca monta, como por ejemplo, yo.

Cuídate rata apestosa, que ya te llegará, lo estás pidiendo aque gritos. Todo se paga.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Oct 2019)

Vuestros hoax me dan arcadas.
Como siga este desmadre
diréis que Bego es el padre
del retoño de Arrimadas.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Oct 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Luego lloriqueamos y maldecimos a Calopez cuando a requerimiento de la UDT facilita Ips.




  
Idiomas

Menú
Búsqueda Avanzada »


*Denunciar un delito de odio*
Si usted ha sido víctima o conoce incidentes que pudieran estar relacionados con un delito de odio, no dude en denunciarlo ante las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, lo antes posible.
Al denunciar los delitos de odio, permitirá y ayudará a prevenir y evitar que estos incidentes puedan volver a repetirse.
Incluso si no está seguro de si el acto en el que se ha visto envuelto constituye un delito de odio, no dude en ponerse en contacto con nosotros a través de la Guardia Civil o la Policía Nacional, personalmente, o llamando a los siguientes teléfonos respectivamente:

Guardia Civil: *900 101 062*
Policía Nacional: *900 100 091*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Oct 2019)

Idiomas

Menú
Búsqueda Avanzada »


*¿Qué es un delito de odio?*
"(A) Cualquier infracción penal, incluyendo infracciones contra las personas o las propiedades, donde la víctima, el local o el objetivo de la infracción se elija por su, real o percibida, conexión, simpatía, filiación, apoyo o pertenencia a un grupo como los definidos en la parte B;
(B) Un grupo debe estar basado en una característica común de sus miembros, como su raza real o perceptiva, el origen nacional o étnico, el lenguaje, el color, la religión, el sexo, la edad, la discapacidad intelectual o física, *la orientación sexual u otro factor similar*." (OSCE, 2003)


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Oct 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Luego lloriqueamos y maldecimos a Calopez cuando a requerimiento de la UDT facilita Ips.



Por mi q de todas las ip q quiera PERO Q QUITE VIDEOS DE PUBLICIDAD.
primer aviso


----------



## El amigo (29 Oct 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Fuentes maricónidas me dicen que el fascista que oprime a los catalanes y manda a las fuerzas borbónicas represoras contra manifestantes pacíficos se ve obligado a usar pañal como consecuencia de un ojete excesivamente trabajado y una próstata demasiado aporreada...
> 
> No sé qué tendrá de infundio malintencionado, pero sí que es cierto que se ha estropeado muy rápidamente. AynRandiano ya avisó: Razones MÉDICAS por las cuales el SEXO ANAL es una mala idea +
> 
> ...



Te gusta Marlaska?
Celoso?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Oct 2019)

El amigo dijo:


> Te gusta Marlaska?
> Celoso?



Pues de más joven estaba bueno, pero se ha arruinado completamente.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Oct 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Idiomas
> 
> Menú
> Búsqueda Avanzada »
> ...



¿Odias a los gays o a los que padecen esa terrible discapacidad que es la incontinencia?


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Oct 2019)

swordfish - swordfish dijo:


> Os voy a contar un detalle del pasado de grande marlaska. Cuando en 1988 rafi escobedo parecio ahorcado en su celda del penal del dueso, al hacerle luego la autopsia el forense determino una gran cantidad de cianuro en su organismo, y que cuando se colgo de la sabana ya estaba muerto. E ntonces se iniciaron diligencias para determinar quien estaba detras del asesinato de escobedo y el juez de santoña las cerro rapidamente sin meterse en profundidades, no fuera a ser que apareciera implicado algun pez gordo. ¿sabeis quien era el juez de santoña en ese momento?, pue si, fernando grande marlaska, no creo que sea una casualidad.



Oye, que tampoco sigo el tema... ¿por qué se supone que lo mataron? Si en 8 años no había cantado no iba a hacerlo ya, supongo...


----------



## Cabrea2 (29 Oct 2019)

¿ a que al final van a decir que es maricón?????


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Oct 2019)

swordfish - swordfish dijo:


> Os voy a contar un detalle del pasado de grande marlaska. Cuando en 1988 rafi escobedo parecio ahorcado en su celda del penal del dueso, al hacerle luego la autopsia el forense determino una gran cantidad de cianuro en su organismo, y que cuando se colgo de la sabana ya estaba muerto. E ntonces se iniciaron diligencias para determinar quien estaba detras del asesinato de escobedo y el juez de santoña las cerro rapidamente sin meterse en profundidades, no fuera a ser que apareciera implicado algun pez gordo. ¿sabeis quien era el juez de santoña en ese momento?, pue si, fernando grande marlaska, no creo que sea una casualidad.



30 años sin Rafi Escobedo: quieren reabrir el crimen de los marqueses de Urquijo

*30 años sin Rafi Escobedo: quieren reabrir el crimen de los marqueses de Urquijo*
* ANIVERSARIO*






Rafi Escobedo, en la cárcel de Carabanchel durante una huelga de hambre que hizo de un mes EFE

Este 27 de julio se cumplen* 30 años de una muerte muy sospechosa*: Rafi Escobedo, condenado a 53 años de prisión como autor del espeluznante asesinato de sus suegros, los marqueses de Urquijo, que en 1980 fueron acribillados a balazos mientras dormían, apareció ahorcado en su celda del penal santanderino de *El Dueso*, con el cuello atado a una sábana sujeta a los barrotes. No sorprendió demasiado, pues días antes, el propio Escobedo, de 33 años, confesó al periodista *Jesús Quintero* en televisión. "Me quedo horas mirando las rejas de la ventana y repitiéndome: cuélgate, termina de una vez con todo esto".
Probablemente, ese día firmó su sentencia de muerte, ofreciendo la coartada perfecta a quienes querían eliminarle, pues Rafi, condenado por un crimen que juraba y perjuraba no cometió, estaba a punto de desenmascarar a los verdaderos culpables. Algo que atestigua su íntimo y abogado, *Marcos García-Montes*, quien revela en exclusiva a LOC que va a solicitar la reapertura del sumario por la muerte de Rafi, cuyo último instructor, Grande Marlaska, actual ministro de Interior y juez entonces de Santoña, cerró el caso determinando que recibió "*ayuda para suicidarse*".
"No se suicidó, lo mataron y me remito al informe de los doctores que le hicieron la autopsia, Andrade, Vilanova y Folguera, del Anatómico Forense, que encontraron *14 miligramos de cianuro en sus pulmones, riñones, hígado e intestinos*. Esta dosis provoca la muerte o, en el mejor de los casos, la pérdida de conocimiento, lo que demuestra que le suicidaron. Los autores fueron dos sicarios, gracias a los cuales los verdaderos asesinos de los marqueses brindaron con champán".
Misteriosamente, una mano negra frustró que se investigara la muerte de Rafi, y fue seguramente la misma mano la que hizo* desaparecer las pruebas del crimen de los marqueses de Urquijo*, lavando sus cadáveres y eliminando el arma homicida. Según los estudiosos del caso, respondió a una trama financiera con implicaciones políticas a altísimo nivel, cuyo epicentro fue la fusión del Banco Urquijo con el Hispano Americano, a la que el marqués se negaba, pero que tras su muerte permitieron sus hijos, Juan y Miryam.

*"No se suicidó, le 'suicidaron'", sostiene Marcos García-Montes*

García-Montes revela a LOC que existen unas memorias de Rafi depositadas en un lugar secreto de México que sólo conocen él y *René Reinoso*, un íntimo del preso, donde desvela quienes son los asesinos de los marqueses. "Rafi no quería publicarlas hasta que no falleciera su madre, a la que adoraba, para evitarle el disgusto, pues los criminales, según manifestó, eran *personajes muy allegados a la familia* Escobedo y también a los marqueses de Urquijo", asegura el abogado, quien detalla: "Sólo pensaban matar al marqués, pero tropezaron con una silla y el ruido despertó a su mujer, Lourdes, quien les reconoció, y seguramente la asesinaron para que no les identificara".
Sobre Rafi no existían pruebas demasiado concluyentes, pese a que estuvo en el chalé la noche del crimen, como corroboró su amigo *Javier Anastasio*, que huyó de España al ser acusado de cómplice, y que junto con *López Roberts*, condenado como encubridor, forman el trío que "pagó el pato".

*Violado en la cárcel *

"Rafi había quedado con Juan, el hijo de los marqueses. Después me entregó una pistola y me dijo que la tirara", reveló Anastasio. Pero lo definitivo fue que el propio Escobedo se confesó autor, aunque bajo enorme presión, como relata García-Montes. "En la DGS* le quitaron la ropa y le sometieron a vejaciones*, como hacer flexiones desnudo, para que confesara su culpabilidad. Lo lograron cuando trajeron a su padre con grilletes en las muñecas, y le amenazaron con detener también a su madre".






Los hermanos Juan y Myriam de la Sierra. EFE

Rafi, un chico de familia "bien", no estaba psicológicamente preparado para vivir algo tan duro. Nieto del que fue decano del colegio de abogados e hijo de un jurista, Miguel Escobedo Gómez-Martín, su madre, Ofelia Alday Mazorra,* era de origen aristocrático*. Residían en el exclusivo paseo de la Castellana y los fines de semana, él y sus hermanos, Miguel, Carlos, Alfredo, Manuel y Alberto, los pasaban en la finca familiar de Moncalvillo de Huete, en Cuenca.
En esta finca fue donde se encontraron centenares de casquillos similares a los que mataron a los marqueses, otra de las pistas que condujeron a acusar a Rafi, pues Miguel, su padre, según Myriam de la Sierra, tenía un arma del mismo calibre a la usada en el crimen.
Rafi conoció a Myriam en el *Club Hípico de Somosaguas* en 1977, cuando tenía 22 años y ella 20. Según su ex mujer: "Era muy carismático y divertido. Siempre estaba haciendo planes, me llevaba a fiestas y acabó conquistándome". Se casaron el 21 de junio de 1978, pese a la oposición de Manuel de la Sierra, marqués de Urquijo. "Rafi no encajaba con el perfil de lo que mi padre quería para mí. Me advirtió que era muy joven e inmaduro y de que no tenía futuro, porque ni estudiaba ni trabajaba". Seguramente, Manuel de la Sierra y Lourdes Urquijo ambicionaban un yerno con más fuste, pues eran* uno de los matrimonios más influyentes de la alta sociedad*: Manuel era hijo de un general y una noble tarraconense, aunque su salto social se produjo al casarse en 1954 con la aristócrata María Lourdes Urquijo, apadrinados por los condes de Barcelona. Marieta, tal como apodaban a Lourdes, una mujer frágil, que padecía frecuentes jaquecas y vinculada al *Opus Dei*, era heredera de los marquesados de Urquijo, Loriana y de Villar del Águila y pertenecía a la familia propietaria del banco Urquijo. Quizá por eso el marqués respiró cuando a los seis meses de casarse, su hija le comunicó que se separaba.

*Myriam de la Sierra y su hermano, hijos de los marqueses, fueron sospechosos*

Nadie podía sospechar que meses después, el 1 de agosto de 1980, los marqueses de Urquijo, con las maletas hechas para marcharse de vacaciones a su chalé de Sotogrande, fueron *asesinados a tiros mientras dormían en su mansión de Somosaguas*. Un shock que afectó doblemente a Myriam, ya que su ex marido se autoinculpó del crimen, siendo condenado a 53 años de cárcel en 1983. Aunque su mayor calvario fue que ni ella ni su hermano Juan se vieron libres de ser señalados por el asesinato de sus padres. "Nadie imagina el dolor que me produce que alguien pueda sospechar de nosotros", declaraba.
Rafi *inició en la cárcel su declive*, refugiándose en la droga para sobrellevar una condena que consideraba injusta, a lo que se añadía que le denegaban sistemáticamente los permisos. Algo difícilmente soportable para un chico criado entre algodones, cuyo físico agraciado *le convirtió en víctima de repetidas violaciones por parte de otros presos*, como confesó. También se quejaba del abandono por parte de sus hermanos y de su padre, Miguel Escobedo, que falleció en 1993, cinco años después de Rafi.
Su gran consuelo era su madre, a la que telefoneaba frecuentemente, que murió en 2000, y los escasos amigos que le visitaban, entre ellos Marcos García Montes, que cada 15 días le llevaba sándwiches y Coca-Colas. También revistas, donde aparecía su ex, Myriam, ya casada con el norteamericano Dennis Rew. "Rafi fingía que no le importaba, pero a escondidas, miraba su foto con ojos de enamorado", asegura su abogado.

*Informe psiquiátrico *

El testimonio de su ex mujer es uno de los argumentos que va a utilizar García-Montes para pedir la reapertura del sumario. "El informe psiquiátrico sostiene que *por su personalidad psicopatológica no tenía capacidad para matar*. Hasta la propia Myriam reconoce en su libro que no está segura de que Rafi asesinara a sus padres".


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Oct 2019)

Maricon Marlaska


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (2 Mar 2020)

Insultar en publico a un juez y ministro en un estado en el que no hay libertad de expresión...

Que podria salir mal?

Un saludo a los compañeros de delitos informáticos...


----------



## Blackmoon (2 Mar 2020)

ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> Insultar en publico a un juez y ministro en un estado en el que no hay libertad de expresión...
> 
> Que podria salir mal?
> 
> Un saludo a los compañeros de delitos informáticos...



Creo que la primera -que se sepa- en decir que Marlaska era "maricón", fue Maria Dolores Delgado, ex ministra y, para escarnio de la profesión, fiscal general del estado.


----------



## SPAINHERO (2 Mar 2020)

Me la suda el Gay Selakaska, como si muere de SIDA.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (2 Mar 2020)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Creo que la primera -que se sepa- en decir que Marlaska era "maricón", fue Maria Dolores Delgado, ex ministra y, para escarnio de la profesión, fiscal general del estado.



Ah, vosotros tambien sois miembros de la mafia politico-juridico-policial que controla el pais y por lo tanto podeis decir lo que querais igual que Dolores Delgado?

Pues perdon entonces, no lo sabia...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Mar 2020)

ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> Insultar en publico a un juez y ministro en un estado en el que no hay libertad de expresión...
> 
> Que podria salir mal?
> 
> Un saludo a los compañeros de delitos informáticos...



_Animo iocandi_.

Han absuelto incluso al del poema sobre Irena Montada, esto es pecata minuta, al no ser mugera.

El poder quiere que los plebeyos tengáis miedo a comentar temas escabrosos como este o directamente reíros de vuestros amos.


----------



## Blackmoon (2 Mar 2020)

ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> Ah, vosotros tambien sois miembros de la mafia politico-juridico-policial que controla el pais y por lo tanto podeis decir lo que querais igual que Dolores Delgado?
> 
> Pues perdon entonces, no lo sabia...



Vosotros?

No perdón, a mi me hablas en singular.

Y si cito a la pendenciera ex-ministra, no soy yo el que llama maricón al ministro Judas, es ella.

Ah, que ella si puede, porque ella SÍ forma parte de esa mafia, y a tí te la SUDA...

Todo en orden, pues...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Oct 2020)

Ilegalidad: el Gobierno impone el cierre de Madrid antes de publicarlo en el BOE


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Fuentes maricónidas me dicen que el fascista que oprime a los catalanes y manda a las fuerzas borbónicas represoras contra manifestantes pacíficos se ve obligado a usar pañal como consecuencia de un ojete excesivamente trabajado y una próstata demasiado aporreada...
> 
> No sé qué tendrá de infundio malintencionado, pero sí que es cierto que se ha estropeado muy rápidamente. AynRandiano ya avisó: Razones MÉDICAS por las cuales el SEXO ANAL es una mala idea +
> 
> ...



¿Que oprime a los catalinos de mierda?

... si fuera por mí, íbais a tener presión de la buena. Lo de Marlaska te iba a parecer un chiste.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Oct 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ¿Que oprime a los catalinos de mierda?
> 
> ... si fuera por mí, íbais a tener presión de la buena. Lo de Marlaska te iba a parecer un chiste.



Lo bueno de los giliprogres es que pocos disimuláis vuestra locura homicida.


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Lo bueno de los giliprogres es que pocos disimuláis vuestra locura homicida.



Tu... eres subnormal, no?...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Oct 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Tu... eres subnormal, no?...



Pobre giliprogre, ni siquiera eres capaz de una réplica ingeniosa.

¡A estudiar!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Oct 2020)

Primera noticia al respecto. Por tus palabras entiendo que tienes conocimiento de primera mano, o primera nalga.

Cuéntanos más. Queremos de saber.


----------



## Blackmoon (9 Oct 2020)

Seguro que el suegro de Sánchez le puede dar un buen trabajo en sus garitos cuando lo echen de ministro...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

@Josewf seguimos esperando a saber si eras el soplanucas o el muerdealmohadas.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

Gracias, conforero.

En efecto, el pestazo cerca del ministro bitxero debe ser notorio.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

No proyectes tu propia putridez interna.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

¿Ya estás proyectando de nuevo tus complejos de cerdo homófobo, asqueroso cerdo homófobo?


----------



## Alan__ (10 Oct 2020)

ESte es un hilo homofogo, repugnante, discriminatorio y asqueroso a mas no poder, todo mi respeto a nuestro ministro.

Ahora dicho esto, el rumor es verdad o no?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

Tu interpretación sesgada y pútridamente homófoba de un texto humorístico de lo más inocente.

Ve a echar la basura homófoba que llevas dentro a otro hilo, aquí no queremos a gentuza de tu calaña.


----------



## hijodepantera (10 Oct 2020)

Recuerdo un hilo de burbuja en el que se hacia referencia al negocio de prótesis de pollas y de la cantidad de bujarrones que tenia gangrena de polla de tanto meterla por donde se caga, en ese momento pensé que era una trolleada pero es cierto...jojojo a buena parte de maricones se le cae el pito a trozos por refregarlo en la mierda.
Ojo que yo no culpo de nada a los truchis, que sé muy bien que son victimas del control de población que en mamíferos nos da un 5% de invertidos pero hostia puta con lo fácil que seria poder redirigir unos cuantos.

En todo caso y sin querer ofender a nadie, el sexo anal es una aberración a la par que una locura...reflexionen señores gays reflexionen


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

Alan__ dijo:


> ESte es un hilo homofogo, repugnante, discriminatorio y asqueroso a mas no poder, todo mi respeto a nuestro ministro.
> 
> Ahora dicho esto, el rumor es verdad o no?



Si es rumor, es que no se puede confirmar ni desmentir. 

El conforero @Josewf insinuaba que había sido pareja sensuar de Orteja Esmit, pero no ha dicho nada del ministro bitxero.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

Al ignore por homófobo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Recuerdo un hilo de burbuja en el que se hacia referencia al negocio de prótesis de pollas y de la cantidad de bujarrones que tenia gangrena de polla de tanto meterla por donde se caga, en ese momento pensé que era una trolleada pero es cierto...jojojo a buena parte de maricones se le cae el pito a trozos por refregarlo en la mierda.
> Ojo que yo no culpo de nada a los truchis, que sé muy bien que son victimas del control de población que en mamíferos nos da un 5% de invertidos pero hostia puta con lo fácil que seria poder redirigir unos cuantos.
> 
> En todo caso y sin querer ofender a nadie, el sexo anal es una aberración a la par que una locura...reflexionen señores gays reflexionen



Dura reflexión la que compartes con nosotros.

Creo que lo llaman el síndrome del Mikado...







Pero en realidad es la flora bacteriana genital la más agresiva y la que provoca disbiosis intestinal.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Oct 2020)

Entonces a GRANDE se le cae la caca


----------



## hijodepantera (10 Oct 2020)

Muy cierto e igual de asqueroso y por lo visto esta detrás de la plaga de cáncer de cuello de útero ya que meten la mierda del culo en el coño de la depravada que se deja pegar el meneo.

Yo no soy hofonobo de esos tío, yo respeto mas que un tipo como el Bose adopte un hijo que un subnormal por muy hetero que sea que le meta un trapo en la cara.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

¿Cómo?

¿Al final es cierto lo que insinuabas de que te lo habías trincado o no?


----------



## Blackmoon (10 Oct 2020)

Y lo de que es sidroso y consume más antivirales que la UCI del Gregorio Marañón?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

Vamos, que era un bulo. ¡Buuuuuuuu!

Asco de intoxicadores progres.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Oct 2020)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Y lo de que es sidroso y consume más antivirales que la UCI del Gregorio Marañón?



Sería una consecuencia natural, y en efecto se le ve muy cascado.

Cuéntanos más.


----------



## Blackmoon (10 Oct 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Sería una consecuencia natural, y en efecto se le ve muy cascado.
> 
> Cuéntanos más.



Corrió como la pólvora por el foro, cuando se infectó medio gobierno y todos los que salían a hablar del covid, menos él


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Mar 2021)

¿Por qué los homosexuales tienen SIDA?


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Mar 2021)

SPAINHERO dijo:


> Me la suda el Gay Selakaska, como si muere de SIDA.



Selakaska...Selakaska... me suena.
No era ese que iba con falda y peluca por la Clueca pidiendo guerra y lo reconocieron?
No me hagáis caso, igual es un fake.


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2021)

¿No va a dimitir el ministro del interior?


----------



## birdland (1 Abr 2021)

Este tipo fue el que aplicó la doctrina parot sin que fuese necesario, el que puso en la calle a violadores y asesinos .... y a él en la casilla de salida del psoe , que siempre busca personajes sin honor o moral para engrosar sus filas .... también es cierto que este “ juez” le hacía ojitos al PP , y algunos barones ,con buen criterio , dijeron que no lo querían 

sea como sea lo de los pañales tiene su gracia , y se non e vero, e ben trovato


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2021)

Y pensar que este individuo, una vez que el gobierno acabe, volverá a la magistratura pone los pelos de punta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 May 2021)

El ministro bitxero Marlaskón regala un puesto de agregado de embajada al inspector que dejó pasar las maletas de la narcotirana Delcy


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 May 2021)

¿El ministro bitxero donará muestras de caca a las nuevas bases de datos genéticas totalitarias?


----------



## Archibald (31 May 2021)

Hay fotos de comparecencias ante la prensa donde se le nota el pañal.

Ha sido tan percutido que el músculo perianal se le ha quedado como un chicle.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Jul 2021)

Los caballeros de Marlaska sometiendo a otros gayers a su dura ley: Caballeros repartiendo amor a manfloros


----------



## Estepa (7 Jul 2021)

Tiene cara de perturbado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Sep 2021)

La maricona no dimite tras la denuncia falsa de otra maricona.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## Nut (17 Sep 2021)

El *Batallón Sagrado de Tebas* (en griego antiguo ἱερὸς λόχος / hieròs lókhos) fue una unidad militar de élite griega formada por 150 parejas de amantes, todos masculinos, y que formaban la fuerza élite del ejército tebano en el siglo IV a.C., poniendo fin a la dominación de Esparta. 

Su predominancia empezó con su papel crucial en la batalla de Leuctra en 371 a.C. La unidad fue aniquilada por Filipo II de Macedonia en la batalla de Queronea en 338 a.C

Batallón Sagrado de Tebas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Terminó con la victoria tebana gracias a las innovadoras tácticas de su comandante, Epaminondas. La batalla supuso el comienzo de la hegemonía tebana y el comienzo del fin de la influencia política de Esparta. 

Batalla de Leuctra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Los maricas se FOLLARON a los machotes!!

Eran mas inteligentes que los machotes Espartanos y SUS mujeres.....

AJO


----------



## Madafaca (17 Sep 2021)

Nut dijo:


> El *Batallón Sagrado de Tebas* (en griego antiguo ἱερὸς λόχος / hieròs lókhos) fue una unidad militar de élite griega formada por 150 parejas de amantes, todos masculinos, y que formaban la fuerza élite del ejército tebano en el siglo IV a.C., poniendo fin a la dominación de Esparta.
> 
> Su predominancia empezó con su papel crucial en la batalla de Leuctra en 371 a.C. La unidad fue aniquilada por Filipo II de Macedonia en la batalla de Queronea en 338 a.C
> 
> ...



Las parejas homosexuales tebanas estaban atados mano con mano y la desesperación de defender a su amante les hacía luchar como locos. Eso unido al ataque de falange oblicua de Epaminondas los hizo invencibles hasta que llegó Filipo de Macedonia y en Queronea acabó con todos. Una carga de caballería del joven Alejandro atacando el flanco derecho tebano destrozó al Batallón Sagrado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Nov 2021)

La ministra da pasta a los directores de prisiones por soltar a criminales: Interior paga un plus de 'productividad' a los directores que excarcelen más presos


----------



## rejon (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Dic 2022)

¿Será verdad el rumor de que el Begoño se ha encaprichado del Glande-Marika y le ha preñado el nvcleo a pelo con su trabucazo mientras el Doc Biruelo recibía entre sus nalgas el frotis de micropolla del ministro?


----------



## todoayen (5 Dic 2022)

Que maquiavélico  

Me has hecho escupir el vega Sicilia sobre el caviar.....

En fin, me prepararé un sándwich de mortadela.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Ene 2023)

Espero que ese rumor jocoso no sea constitutivo de delito.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Ene 2023)

Si ese tio no fuera marica. ¿Seria alguien importante?


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Nut dijo:


> El *Batallón Sagrado de Tebas* (en griego antiguo ἱερὸς λόχος / hieròs lókhos) fue una unidad militar de élite griega formada por 150 parejas de amantes, todos masculinos, y que formaban la fuerza élite del ejército tebano en el siglo IV a.C., poniendo fin a la dominación de Esparta.
> 
> Su predominancia empezó con su papel crucial en la batalla de Leuctra en 371 a.C. La unidad fue aniquilada por Filipo II de Macedonia en la batalla de Queronea en 338 a.C
> 
> ...



Todo mentiras de los narizotas cambiando la historia a su conveniencia para normalizar enfermedades mentales y poder destruir la familia tradicional.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Espero que ese rumor jocoso no sea constitutivo de delito.



El foro está por caer ...solo esperan la orden


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Ene 2023)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> El foro está por caer ...solo esperan la orden



nos agarraremos a la polla del Begoño para no caernos.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Ene 2023)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> El foro está por caer ...solo esperan la orden





Papo de luz dijo:


> nos agarraremos a la polla del Begoño para no caernos.



A estudiar con lupa mensajes 116 y 117, en la página 8 de este hilo.

Investíguese.

Hágase.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

Lo habrá pillado Begoño...


----------

